# where are the best beaches in Dubai?



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

The weekend has arrived and my family and I are wanting to go to the beach. We have been to 2 already; the one in JBR and Jemeriah beach park. Can anyone advise if these are the best or if there are others that are even better that we have yet to discover? Probably can't be too fussy but my we like a clean, quieter beach and my husband even requested something more scenic (probably asking alot I know)!

Looking forward to a day at the beach!

Have a good weekend

Happyhour


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

hey happy hour. not a lot of people on this forum go to the beach since dubai had issues with illegal sewage dumping that ended up on the beach. For me well, as long as there isnt a turd floating or sitting on the beach I am good to go. In my short time I have only been to the beach next to the burj al arab hotel. It was quite nice and ample parking. have fun


----------



## VS1 (Dec 8, 2008)

I remember staying at the Jumeirah Beach Hotel several years ago (first time in Dubai)... lying on the beach at night, with the warm waves hitting me. The Burj-al-Arab looked beautiful. I'll always remember it.

I don't things are as great anymore, from what I have been reading. I don't get much time from work to sit on any beach


----------



## salemmm8 (Dec 11, 2008)

al memzar beach very nice


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

salemmm8 said:


> al memzar beach very nice


Where is that?

Thank you all for responding.

Happyhour


----------



## WalkerH (Nov 24, 2008)

Its between Deira and Sharjah. I was there over Eid and it is really nice there.


----------

